# [SOLVED] Rise of Nations - vertex batch error



## Ledokol (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello there. Today I installed Rise of Nations on my laptop (windows vista home edition). After installing, I tried to play it, however after running it and seeing all the introductory videos, I got a strange error wich doesn't allow me to play.
The error says:


BHG RTS run time ERROR


Vertex batch too large

[Click RETRY to debug, IGNORE to turn this message off and continue]

Safe to Ignore: Unlikely



I have also checked the windows event viewer, the error appeared as application error 1000, this is what was said in the "details" report (maybe it might help to clear this error) :

-System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Application Error 

- EventID 1000 

[ Qualifiers] 0 

Level 2 

Task 100 

Keywords 0x80000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2009-12-12T19:58:50.000Z 

EventRecordID 27957 

Channel Application 

Computer ASUS1 

Security 


- EventData 

patriots.exe 
3.2.3.2901 
4068ee06 
patriots.exe 
3.2.3.2901 
4068ee06 
80000003 
001e1d0b 
b58 
01ca7b65811faad0 


Well, thanks for reading, I hope there is some solution for this error, and also sorry for my english.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Rise of Nations - vertex batch error*

Hello and welcome to TSF
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and open it, use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD, after the uninstall is done, search for MSXML in the list, if you find it it, uninstall it also.
restart your PC,
download the MSXML Service Pack 2 from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2b-b4f2-46da-b4b6-c5d7485f2b42&DisplayLang=en
and install it
install the game and try it


----------



## Ledokol (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Rise of Nations - vertex batch error*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> download Revo uninstaller from my sig and open it, use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD, after the uninstall is done, search for MSXML in the list, if you find it it, uninstall it also.
> restart your PC,
> download the MSXML Service Pack 2 from here:
> ...


I've done it all and now it's working! Thank you a lot


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Rise of Nations - vertex batch error*

you are welcome, glad to help
enjoy your game


----------



## Zagnoc (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Rise of Nations - vertex batch error*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> download Revo uninstaller from my sig and open it, use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD, after the uninstall is done, search for MSXML in the list, if you find it it, uninstall it also.
> restart your PC,
> download the MSXML Service Pack 2 from here:
> ...


My winXP msxml 4.0 sp2. I after months of not playing decided to play RoN and got this message:
BHG RTS run time error
vertex batch too large
and follow the above instructions listed for the vertex batch too large. I used Revo to uninstall the game and all of msxml's I had in my system. I then rebooted. Installed RoN. To my surprise I still get that error message. What can I do now?
Thanks in advance for any help.
Zagnoc


----------

